
Show HN: A live-drawn portrait of the common face - sloev
https://vrangen.net/fuzzy
======
sloev
Author here.

A python program continously draws 22 different faces over each other.

All faces are aligned at the eyes.

The drawing particles have three different behaviors:

1\. Move randomly

2\. Move randomly with 45 degree angles

3\. Move randomly but attracted to the firstborn particle and afraid of being
near the average position of all particles.

Go to

[https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/static/images/debug.jpg](https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/static/images/debug.jpg)

for a picture of the particles in action

Sourcecode available at

[http://github.com/sloev/face_experiments](http://github.com/sloev/face_experiments)

~~~
Exuma
Does the image move in real time or is that my imagination

~~~
sloev
It moves in real time. It is drawn continously by phthon software. Visit the
mentioned
[https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/static/images/debug.jpg](https://vrangen.net/fuzzy/static/images/debug.jpg)
url for a snapshot of how the particle workers are currently moving around

------
adyer07
The ghostly quality of the particle drawing is really nice. I love how it gets
the overlaid effect across but in a nicer way than simple transparency.

How are the particles attracted to the areas of the image that need to be
darker?

~~~
sloev
They are unaware of the underlying image they draw. Each particle is
associated a random picture to draw at birth and continous to draw until
death. Draw means copy a pixel from the source image to the displayed output
image.

Each particle class is defined with a color in the debug.jpg image

------
romaebau
It's really amazing, but the result is a bit spooky. Still, pretty awesome.

~~~
sloev
Yeah very unnerving. It is also nearly as hairy as i am hahaha (long haired
danish dude here)

